# Interseted in Wholesale Bloodworms



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

I found a few wholesalers of bloodworms. I called a few and the prices dont seem that bad. The only sell in bulk though and you have get them sent here by air delivery. One is www.mainebait.com and the other is www.bloodworms.com I spoke to the guy at bloodworms.com and he sells them at 4 dollars a dozen and you have to buy at least 20 dozen. If only someone knew of a way to keep them alive then this would be a great investment.


MC


"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah it might work when we have p&s get togethers. In va near norfolk they sell for 4 to 4.50. Was thinking about buying a few flats but like you said hard to keep alive.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

FL Fisherman,
"congrats" on the divorce. No more phone calls wondering if you are really fishing. My wife is taking the kids to texas for 10 days--I'll get a small sample of that freedom you are now experiencing.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Husky. Only problem is I am paying a "million dollars" in child support


----------

